# Pulley alignment 455



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi,

I've used search. I'm putting in a 455 into a 71 GTO. Water pump and crank pulley are correctly aligned. The alternator and PS pulleys are about 1/2 in front of, or more towards radiator, of those pulleys. As I understand, there is only one PS/Alt aluminum bracket for v8s. Had anyone had this particular problem?

thanks
MrM


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure on the 455 but my alt and p/s pumps are not lined up and the crank and w/p pulleys are two groove.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Rukee/1965 GTO/P1010033.jpg


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

On my 455, the w/p is 2 groove and the crank is 3 groove. Alt goes on the inner groove on the w/p and center groove on the crank. Bracket is bolted to the w/p left of center. Don't have p/s...

If I may be so bold, here's a quote from Bear in another thread.......



BearGFR said:


> Man oh man have I ever been there... From my experience, what Pontiac gained by making all their blocks the same dimensions, they more than "made up for" by having a zillion different combinations of pulleys and brackets. The key to making it all work will be to make *sure* you're using accessories, brackets, pulleys, and harmonic balancer all from the same model year, and it's better if that model year is 71 or later. Why? For example in model year 1969 there were two different water pump lengths used in A-bodies and they changed in mid-year. If you have pulleys from an "early production" 69 and try to use water pump + accessories from a "late production" 69, you're in for a big adventure - ask me how I know
> 
> Bear


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks, I saw Bear's response in the thread you reference. I will go back and take some pictures for reference. Smoking engine, btw...Kaufmann Racing heads...can't wait!


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! Would love to have those heads!! :cheers


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

the quality is unreal. I'll let you know about performance.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*pulley alignment*

My '71 455 has correct brackets, etc... but was absolutely insane trying to align those puppies. Shim here, shim there... remove shim here, remove shim there. Most infuriating bracket system I've encountered! Got 'em 99% close, but I just had to say **** **! Let her ride!


----------



## MrMootsie (Sep 14, 2012)

same thing...


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*brackets*

I still have the original brackets and pulleys from the 326 -nearly PERFECT condition, and never had a problem with those. Alas, the brackets will not mate with the newer 455 pulleys.


----------

